# Tackle Shops In Defuniak?



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Need worms and crickets and don't feel like backtracking in the morning.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Walmart sales worms. I've been to a Walmart in defuniak springs if that's the same place your referring to


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

There is a place on south 331, south of 20...can't remember the name of it. Fishwalton should be able to chime in....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

That's Copelands Jason. Way to far South. If I have to I'll run back to Crestview.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Cash's Liquor Store on Hwy.90. 

Oh, you said bait.....I was thinking fishing supplies.

What about A&W Bait and Tackle down by Juniper Lake on Hwy. 83?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Ace Hardware on hwy 90 west sells crickets and worms, but no minnows. They open at 7am I believe

A&W Bait Shop closed up a couple of months ago. 

The two best shops for bait and tackle is Copelands on 331 just south of 20, and Moore Bait and Tackle a few miles west of Bonifay. The River Stop in Caryville sells minnows, crickets and worm. They open about 6am.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

fishwalton said:


> Ace Hardware on hwy 90 west sells crickets and worms, but no minnows. They open at 7am I believe
> 
> A&W Bait Shop closed up a couple of months ago.
> 
> The two best shops for bait and tackle is Copelands on 331 just south of 20, and Moore Bait and Tackle a few miles west of Bonifay. The River Stop in Caryville sells minnows, crickets and worm. They open about 6am.


Thank you sir. I'll hit up The River Stop.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

River Stop is about a half mile east of the river on hwy 90, it's a small gas station with a gun shop.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Gotta luv JB...when everybody is in a cricket panic he's got answers...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

k-p said:


> Gotta luv JB...when everybody is in a cricket panic he's got answers...



Cricket panic - lol!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

fishwalton said:


> River Stop is about a half mile east of the river on hwy 90, it's a small gas station with a gun shop.


Yes sir been there a few times. Somehow skipped my mind.


----------

